# Fall Trexlertown?



## Tim s (Sep 8, 2020)

Any word on the fall Trexlertown show/swap meet? Hopefully it will be a go and everyone will act responsibly so that future shows can happen and be safe. Tim


----------



## John G04 (Sep 8, 2020)

Doesn’t seem like its gonna happen unfortunately, i haven’t heard any news about it


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks like one of each size bicentennial varsity.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 8, 2020)

Normally, it would be scheduled for a month past this last Sunday.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 8, 2020)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> Looks like one of each size bicentennial varsity.



Yes Bob there is one of each size. I do not have a girls varsity bicentennial or a boys/girls Sting Ray bicentennial. i really enjoyed detailing the bicentennials because I believe they are a part of our history. I was 16 in 1976 and I remember all the celebrations that occurred around the bicentennial. It was the greatest bicycle manufacturer in the world celebrating the greatest country in the world. . Tim


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2020)

Sure would be nice to see this one happen hoping for the best


----------

